# homesteading show from Canada



## countrydreamn (Jan 31, 2006)

I am looking for the show that was set in Canada. They two couples I think spent a full year in the wilds of Canada like Homesteaders. 
I know that it has been mentioned here before, but the last time I followed a link I was unable to get anywhere. 
Does anyone have this that they might be willing to share?

Thanks.

Blessings,
Debi


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

The show name was Pioneer Quest. Jamie Brown was the producer and it was a joint effort between Frantic Films and Alliance Atlantis. It airs on the History Channel regularly.

The two couples were Alana and Frank Logie and Tim and Deanna Treadway.

Tim and Deanna Treadway have kept up the website at http://www.pioneerquest.ca/

You might also be able to get information if you google Frantic Films, Jamie Brown or Alliance Atlantis. Jamie Brown did several other shows -- Quest for the Bay (fur traders/York boat crew), Quest for Gold (Klondike Gold Rush) and Quest for the Sea (Maritime fishing outport community)


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

Pioneer Quest: A Year in the Real West.
It played on the History Channel

Loved this show!

Here are some links:

history channel
http://www.history.ca/ontv/titledetails.aspx?titleid=22016

pioneerquest.ca/
http://www.pioneerquest.ca/

episode summary
http://www.umanitoba.ca/outreach/cm/vol8/no20/pioneer.html


We checked it out from the library


----------



## mamakatinmd (Aug 21, 2005)

The name of the series is "pioneer quest". There is a website pioneerquest.ca that you can purchase the videos from. (They don't have dvd). The thread a while back made me interested in them also. I just had hubby get them for me for christmas (they cost about 180.00 for the whole 9 tapes). We just finished watching them and I did find them enjoyable. I just sent them to my mother to watch and she has not finished with them yet. I will pm you when she sends them back and lend them to you if no else has already by then.


----------



## countrydreamn (Jan 31, 2006)

that would be great, let me know when you get them. 

Blessings,
Debi


----------

